# Starting Your Own Peptide Business



## K1 (Jan 21, 2013)

~posted by LJ

*A must read for anyone interested in starting their own research business.*

I’ve learned a lot over the past few months and spent a lot of money doing it, but that’s ok. I found the answers I needed. Let me start by saying that this post isn’t meant to scare or cause any misconception. It’s just for educational reasons that I know myself and everyone has been wondering. I was interested in starting my own peptide company like so many people have done. Amino Acids are everywhere for sure. What concerned me was why certain companies seem to have issues and why others seem to not.

I went to an attorney here in my home town and found that this was not going to be an easy thing to find out. After hours of endless searching on the internet I began realizing I would need to consult a federal attorney. WOW! Those guys are real expensive that’s all I have to say. So my local attorney contacted an attorney that was currently representing several research companies under retainer and had assisted them in setting up their businesses. What he found out was a lot, and way too much for me to even start writing about. However, everything is LEGAL! Just as long as the guidelines are followed exactly, and that’s where it becomes very complicated and I understand why these companies have retained attorneys to solidify their standards with their business practices.

*The most interesting point was the disclaimers.* 

All legitimate sites will have these to declare, but what’s interesting is that there are many sites that do not seem to understand what it says which would be a red flag to the authorities. I showed him some ads and business cards that had been handed out at some bodybuilding competitions, and he stated that this is what he had seen when viewing different research companies on the internet. He felt some were running their companies with high standards and proper business practices. Others he saw had pictures of bodybuilders with testimonials and very unusual names for their sales of certain items. It seemed to him after reading their disclaimers that these sites were in violation of the part of their disclaimer which talks about intent. He said that this was a big problem. The owners apparently think that the disclaimer only falls upon the purchasing party, where in fact it falls upon both parties. By these companies soliciting bodybuilders it would be in violation to the "intent to distribute" fine line. It is one thing for a customer to search your company out and decide to purchase. There is nothing wrong with this. The intent part of the agreement would then fall upon the customer. However, if there is a potential for human abuse or use, such as some of these so called legitimate research companies are doing by going to bodybuilder competitions and pushing research products thinking that their disclaimer covers them and it does not. They are seeking the customer in a manner that would be a violation to the intent part of the disclaimer making them completely open to be arrested at any time. It is completely illegal to go to a bodybuilding competition or advertise these products to bodybuilders, fitness athletes, etc. So I asked about the bodybuilding sites that advertise banners for research companies. He advised not to do it, but he did say that he felt that could be argued. The laws regarding the internet may or may not be clear and that although these companies advertising this way may not be having any issues. It is possible that it could be an issue. That is the problem when it comes to the internet. The laws cannot keep up. He did advise me that if I started the company not to advertise like that even though it may or may not be intent. The sites seem to educate and have a lot of knowledge for those wanting to do research on some items, but they also go the other way too.

So the jest I got is that the products cannot be used for anything except laboratory research in nonliving organisms. Anything else is illegal and breaks the guidelines under the laws regarding sales of these items. So I have decided that it is just too expensive to put all the proper people in place to run one of these. I just do not have the money. However it is a legitimate business but the way it is run is crucial.

HOPE THIS HELP OUT WITH SOME MISINFORMED INFORMATION OUT THERE...

-This was sent out to inform not scare. There is nothing illegal about research except if the guidelines are being ignored. I do not think I am interested in purchasing from any company that does not understand their own disclaimers and laws regarding a business they run.


----------

